# My First Layout



## bill 82801 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well first thanks for the advice I have gotten here. Not sure if the attachment made it wasn't sure if I did this right. What is a tag for? Not a computer guy. Ok well here is my first attempt at working up my layout. Since I made the decision to go with O scale and using Lionel fast track. The layout is 9 1/2 ft wide 40" deep. The sides are 8 ft long and 20" wide. The back is 9 1/2 ft wide and 20" deep. A box around the room with the middle cut out. A duck under, the bench work is 40" off the floor. Using the any rail program trial verison so I can't finish some of it. But it gives you an idea of what I want to do. I would take any and all suggestions from you guy's as to what you think. This place is a vast resource for great information because of the people here.

Thanks to all.
bill 82801


----------

